# Islamic content



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2016)

*How to Become a Muslim*

At over a billion members and growing, Islam is, by some measures, the fastest-growing religion in the world.[1] Unique among the world's religions in the ease with which new members may join its ranks, Islam requires only a simple, sincere declaration of faith to become a Muslim. The declaration is not to be made lightly, however - devoting oneself to a life guided by Islamic principles is one of the most important (if not _the_ most important) acts you'll ever make.


You should know that accepting Islam destroys all sins which come before it. As a new convert, your record is clean; it's similar to a literal rebirth. One should try as much as possible to keep his records clean and strive to do as many good deeds as possible.


Please note Islam does not advocate killing; in most religions, killing is a major sin. Extreme practices such as these are not advised. Islam does have a dress code that places an emphasis on modesty, which all Muslims are required to follow..


Becoming a Muslim




1
*Make sure you know what it means to be Muslim.* The first and foremost rule of being a Muslim is believing that Allah is one and only one. Allah is the only god, the only creator and the Almighty. He is the only one you should be doing your good deeds for and the only who shall be worshipped. There should be nothing stood beside His place. Allah's messenger Muhammad (pbuh) is the messenger who is believed as the last prophet who came down to Earth and there will never be any prophets after that. Islam considers itself to be the natural way of all creation. That is, Islam is the original, perfect state of being. So, when a person "converts" to Islam, he/she is actually reverting to their own original nature.
Islam considers anyone who adheres to this state of being to be a Muslim, regardless of when or where she or he lived. For instance, Islam believes that Jesus was a Muslim, though he lived hundreds of years before Islam's historical founding.
Allah, the Islamic name for God, refers to the same God worshipped by Christians and Jews (aka the "Abrahamic" God). Thus, Muslims revere the prophets of Christianity and Judaism (including Jesus, Moses, Elijah, etc.) and consider the Bible and Torah to be divinely-inspired.






2
*Read Islamic scripture.* The Quran is the central religious book of Islam, believed to be the unadulterated word of God and the culmination of all previous Christian and Jewish scripture.[2] Another very important religious scripture is the Hadith, the sayings and accounts of Muhammad. Hadith collections form the basis for much of Islamic law.[3]Reading these holy writings will give you an understanding of the stories, laws, and teachings that make up Islamic belief.





3
*Talk with an Imam.* Imams are Islamic religious leaders who conduct religious services inside and outside the mosque (Masjid). Imams are chosen for their knowledge of Islamic scripture and their good character. A good Imam will be able to counsel you when deciding whether you're ready to devote yourself to Islam.
Note that the description above applies to imams of the majority Sunni sect of Islam. Imams have somewhat different roles in the minority Shi'a sect.[4]





4
*Say the Shahada.* If you're absolutely sure you want to become a Muslim and fully submit to the will of God, all you need to do is recite the Shahada, a short oral declaration of faith. Be aware that once you have said the Shahada you are committed to following Islam for life. The words of the Shahada are "*La ilaha illallah, Muhammadun rasulullah* " This translates to "I testify that there is no other god but Allah, and Muhammad is God's messenger (prophet)." [5] By saying the Shahada, you become a Muslim.
The first part of the Shahada ("La ilaha illallah") refers not only to deities from other religions, but also to earthly things which can take the place of Allah in your heart - wealth and power, for example. [6]
The second part of the Shahada ("Muhammadun rasulullah") is a recognition that the word of Muhammad is the Messenger of God. Muslims are required to live by the principles of Muhammad revealed in the Quran - the Shahada is a pledge to follow these principles.
The Shahada must be said with sincerity and understanding to be binding. You can't become a Muslim just by pronouncing the words - the oral recitation is a reflection of belief that's held in the heart.
You will never lie, steal, drink, do drugs, have sex before marriage or anything of the sort.





5
*To become a legal member of the Muslim community, have witnesses present at your recitation.* Witnesses are not strictly required to become a Muslim - God knows all things, so a Shahada said alone, with conviction, will make you a Muslim in God's eyes. However, to become legally recognized by the Muslim mosque, you generally must make your Shahada in front of witnesses - two Muslims or an Imam (Islamic religious leader) who is authorized to certify your new faith.





6
*Wash yourself.* Immediately upon becoming a Muslim, you should take a shower or bath as a form of purification. This is a symbolic act that signifies the washing away of the past and of emerging from darkness to light.
No one's sins are too grave to prohibit newfound purity. Upon making your Shahada, your past sins are forgiven. You symbolically begin a new life centered around striving to improve your spiritual state through good deeds.



EditLiving According to Islamic Principles[/paste:font]




1
*Offer prayer to God.* If you're not sure how to pray as a Muslim, the easiest way to learn is to attend a Mosque for the five daily prayers. Prayer should be a relaxing, enjoyable activity, but be aware that the five daily prayers are obligatory for all Muslims over the age of ten years. Take your time when praying. Rushing the prayer should be avoided in order to gain maximum benefit.
Remember, prayer is a direct spiritual connection between you and the being who keeps your heart beating and who created the universe. It should bring serenity, happiness and peace. This will come with and improve with time. Avoid being excessive or ostentatious with your prayer - pray simply and humbly. Your initial goal is to establish a habit and make it an enjoyable experience.
Structure your day around the five daily prayers. Make sure that you leave plenty of time for supplication (dua) after performing the obligatory prayers, as this is the way Muslims seek help from Allah. Try to adopt the habit of praying all the optional prayers as well.
Pray to Allah for good judgement and success in life. However, keep two points in mind: First, your must perform the duties that Allah has required of you. It is not enough to merely pray for success - you must do what is necessary to achieve it. Second, have faith in Allah in all matters. Your material success is fleeting, but Allah is eternal - keep your devotion in Allah whether you are successful or not.





2
*Perform Islamic obligations (Fard).* Islam requires Muslims to fulfill certain obligations. These obligations are called "Fard." There are two kinds of Fard: Fard al-Ayn and Fard al-Kifaya. Fard al-Ayn are individual obligations - things every single Muslim must do if he or she is able, like praying daily and fasting during Ramadan. [7] Fard al-Kifaya are community obligations - things that the community as a whole must do, even if every member doesn't do them. For instance, if a Muslim dies, some of the Muslims in the community must get together to say funeral prayers. It's not required for every individual Muslims to say the prayers. However, if no one says the funeral prayers, the whole community is at fault.
Islamic belief also mandates the observance of Sunnah, lifestyle guidelines based on the life of Muhammad which are recommended but not required for Muslims.





3
*Observe Muslim etiquette (Adab.*) Muslims are required to live their lives in certain ways, avoiding some behaviors and adopting others. As a Muslim, you will keep the following habits (and others):
Observe _halal_ dietary practices. Muslims abstain from consuming pork, carrion, blood, and alcohol. Additionally, meat must be properly slaughtered by an authorized Muslim, Christian, or Jew.
Say "Bismillah" ("In the Name of God") before meals.
Eat and drink with your right hand.
Practice proper hygiene.
Refrain from non-essential interaction with the opposite gender. Even seemingly innocent chit-chatting can very easily lead to intimacy. Remember that all forms of sexual activity outside the the bounds of marriage are forbidden in Islam.
Married women must abstain from sex during the menstrual cycle.
Study and follow the Islamic dress code, which places great emphasis on modesty.





4
*Understand and embody the five pillars of Islam.* Islam's Five Pillars are obligatory actions that Muslims must take. They represent the core of pious Islamic life. The Five Pillars are:
*Testimony of Faith (Shahada).* You make when you become a Muslim by declaring that there is no God but ALLAH and Muhammad is his messenger.
*Performance the five daily prayers (Salat).* Prayers are made throughout the day in the direction of the holy city of Mecca.
*Fasting during the month of Ramadan (Sawm).* Ramadan is a holy month marked by prayer, fasting, and charity.
*Giving 2.5% of your savings to the poor (Zakat).* It is a personal responsibility of Muslims to help those less fortunate.
*Making a pilgrimage to Mecca (Hajj).* Those who are able are required to make the journey to Mecca at least once.





5
*Believe in the six articles of Faith.* Muslims have faith in Allah and his divine order even though it cannot be perceived by human senses. The six articles of faith mandate that Muslims must believe in:
*Allah (God).* God is the creator of the universe and the only being worthy of worship.
*His angels.* Angels are the unquestioning servants of God's divine will.
*His revealed scripture.* The Quran is the perfect will of God as revealed to Muhammad by through the angel Gabriel (Christian and Jewish scripture is also considered holy, they were given from Allah but some or more of the content has already been changed).
*His messengers.* God sent prophets (including Jesus, Abraham, and others) to preach his word on earth; Muhammad is the final, greatest prophet.
*The Day of Judgement.* God will eventually raise all humans for judgement at a time known only to him.
*Fate.* God has ordained all things - nothing occurs without his will or pre-knowledge.



EditMaturing your Faith[/paste:font]




1
*Continue to read the Qur'an.* You can learn much from translations of the Qur'an. Some of these translations may be harder to understand than others. Abdullah Yusuf Ali and Pickthall are the two most common Qur'an translations. However, it's even better to seek guidance from people who are trained in the study of the Qur'an rather than simply relying on your own ability to interpret the Qur'an. Your local mosque will likely have people who will be more than willing to guide and assist you in learning more about Islam and many have "New Muslim" study circles which are often a good place to start. Be careful, but relaxed, about finding someone who you feel comfortable with and who you are convinced has enough knowledge in order to teach well.
Many Muslims devote much time to memorizing the Qu'ran as it brings great reward. When your Arabic improves, start learning by heart some of your favourite surahs. These can then be recited during prayer or whenever you feel you need a lift.





2
*Study Islamic Law and choose a school.* In Sunni Islam, religious law is divided into four schools of thought. Look into the different schools and choose the one that appeals most to you. Subscribing to a school will inform your interpretation of Islamic law as revealed in the primal sources of Islam [Quran and Sunnah] Note that all schools are equally valid. Although the Shariah may seem very strict at first, the laws and punishments are gifts from Allah to ensure a safe and fair society. Do your best to try to implement what you learn in your own life. The officially recognized schools are:
Hanafi. The Hanafi School was founded by Imam Al A'dham Nu'man Abu Hanifa and is the most widely practiced school and has the most information available in English, it ranges from the widely secular Turks to the Ultra-Orthodox Deobandis and Barelvis. Most Hanafis live in the Indo-Pak subcontinent, Turkey, Eastern Iran, parts of Egypt and many Non-Muslim Majority countries
Shafi'i. The Shafi'i school was founded by Imam Abu 'Abdillah Muhammad Al-Shafi'i and is the second most populous school and is the majority in Egypt and East Africa as well as Yemen, Malaysia and Indonesia, The Shafi'i school is known for their complex legal system.
Maliki. The Maliki school was founded by Imam Abu Anas Malik who was a student of Imam Abu Hanifa it is the majority school in North and North West Africa, as well as a reasonable following in Saudi Arabia. Imam Malik took his practices from the people of Madinah one famous Maliki scholar is Hamza Yusuf.
Hanbali. The Hanbali school was founded by Imam Ahmad Ibn Hanbal and is practiced almost exclusively in Saudi Arabia, with some followers in the West. The Hanbalis place great emphasis on creed and ritual practice and it is considered the most conservative and strict.





3
*Above all, be the best person you can be.* No matter what may anger, sadden or upset you, your duty on earth is to be the best person you can be by serving Allah swt. Muslims believe that Allah created us to have a good life, and to be happy through our service to Him. Use your talents to help others and better your community. Be open-minded. Never do harm to anyone. Make it your mission to tell people about Islam, emphasizing that Islam is a religion of peace.
Like many religions, Islam advocates that its believers follow the "Golden Rule."Follow the advice of the prophet in the following Hadith:
"A Bedouin came to the prophet, grabbed the stirrup of his camel and said: O the messenger of God! Teach me something to go to heaven with it. Prophet said: “As you would have people do to you, do to them; and what you dislike to be done to you, don't do to them. Now let the stirrup go! This maxim is enough for you; go and act in accordance with it!”[8]


----------



## DN 420 (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you manually embed each image or is that just a copy-and-paste feature?


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 20, 2016)

You forgot the pic where you scream "Allah Akkbar".


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 20, 2016)

Mia Khalifa is 2fine


----------



## Tookie (Mar 20, 2016)

FACK OFF


----------



## Pocoyo (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## exball (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow, thank you my brother. This post has given me the courage to pledge my life to Allah  and join the Islamic State.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 20, 2016)

They forgot the bit that tells of mohamhead's origin as a bandit and camel-ravisher.


----------



## DuskEngine (Mar 20, 2016)

http://islamicanews.com/10-steps-getting-second-wife/


----------



## Artie whitefox (Sep 10, 2017)

Ignore Islam like Eve should have ignored the tree in the midst of the garden.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 10, 2017)

Artie whitefox said:


> Ignore Islam like Eve should have ignored the tree in the midst of the garden.


As a furfag yourself, you're not better either


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Sep 10, 2017)

I think more religious texts need to have on every other page "Reminder: Only God is allowed to pass judgement and kill sinners that haven't directly wronged you, so don't think you're God, OK?"


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 10, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> *How to Become a Muslim*



There aren't any instructions at all on how to drive a truck.


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 10, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> How to Become a Muslim


Here's my answer:


----------



## Reynard (Sep 10, 2017)

Curt Sibling said:


> They forgot the bit that tells of mohamhead's origin as a bandit and camel-ravisher.


But Islam saved him, as it can save you, infidel.


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 10, 2017)

Reynard said:


> But Islam saved him, as it can save you, infidel.


It made him a degenerate goat fucker.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> There aren't any instructions at all on how to drive a truck.



Because the guide is meant for women too and they're not allowed to drive.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> There aren't any instructions at all on how to drive a truck.


You're confusing this with the guide on How to be North African


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 11, 2017)

@BestUserName you should read this


----------



## Room312 (Sep 11, 2017)

Admiral Ackbar!
*explodes*


----------



## symantec (Sep 11, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> You should know that accepting Islam destroys all sins which come before it.



I'm not a muslim (and I never will be) but  I know for a fact that you basically go through your entire life as a Muslim hoping that Allah will be pleased enough to forgive your sins. Your religion has no hope that this will ever be the case.

As far as I'm concerned Islam is a works-based religion that asks you to take a chance and just hope your god wants to forgive you. It's got no purpose aside from attempting to please a god that's never pleased with your actions.

Hence why being a good Muslim is an oxymoron.

Islam is still the most violent modern religion, there's no changing that. Come back when muslim martin luther reforms your religion.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 11, 2017)

symantec said:


> I'm not a muslim (and I never will be) but  I know for a fact that you basically go through your entire life as a Muslim hoping that Allah will be pleased enough to forgive your sins. Your religion has no hope that this will ever be the case.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned Islam is a works-based religion that asks you to take a chance and just hope your god wants to forgive you. It's got no purpose aside from attempting to please a god that's never pleased with your actions.
> 
> ...



Bismillah you infidel dog, we are the fastest growing religion in the world. Soon there will be Shariah in all of your weak, profligate nations and your history of blaspheming against the truth of Allah will be counted against you.


----------



## symantec (Sep 11, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Bismillah you infidel dog, we are the fastest growing religion in the world. Soon there will be Shariah in all of your weak, profligate nations and your history of blaspheming against the truth of Allah will be counted against you.



Islam may become the biggest religion in the world through force, but literally no one in islam will ever get into heaven so it's pretty pointless.

Oh, I thought this was a serious thread for a second there.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 11, 2017)

symantec said:


> Islam may become the biggest religion in the world through force, but literally no one in islam will ever get into heaven so it's pretty pointless.
> 
> Oh, I thought this was a serious thread for a second there.


Pretty arrogant of you to say that us Muslims won't go to heaven. Are you one of those door-to-door Christian preachers who believe that everyone should give a shit about Jesus?

In our society here in Kuwait, we do not rape, kill, or steal. We're an example of a civilized Muslim nation.


----------



## symantec (Sep 11, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Pretty arrogant of you to say that us Muslims won't go to heaven. Are you one of those door-to-door Christian preachers who believe that everyone should give a shit about Jesus?
> 
> In our society here in Kuwait, we do not rape, kill, or steal. We're an example of a civilized Muslim nation.


Buddy I have no idea why you assume everyone that disagrees with you is Christian.

I'm just telling you what your own religious leaders tell you, the qua'ran specifically states Allah doesn't have to let you into heaven if he doesn't want to, and honestly there's no real chance you'll ever do anything to please him. Not arrogant of me to just point out what your own religion says.

Also, Kuwait has plenty of crime.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 11, 2017)

symantec said:


> Buddy I have no idea why you assume everyone that disagrees with you is Christian.
> 
> I'm just telling you what your own religious leaders tell you, the qua'ran specifically states Allah doesn't have to let you into heaven if he doesn't want to, and honestly there's no real chance you'll ever do anything to please him. Not arrogant of me to just point out what your own religion says.
> 
> Also, Kuwait has plenty of crime.


>plenty of crime
>only 34.36%
Dude, not only are you reading the whole site wrong, but the data is for Kuwait City only. And last time I've checked it's a lot safer than in America. I've been to both countries and I can confirm.
It very clearly says you can walk at day and night safely, and that the safety index is much higher than the crime index.

Additionally, I don't give a shit about what certain imams say, and I'm not gullible enough to believe everything they say. This is like comparing what a Catholic priest would say in comparison to a Protestant one.


----------



## symantec (Sep 11, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> >plenty of crime
> >only 34.36%
> Dude, not only are you reading the whole site wrong, but the data is for Kuwait City only. And last time I've checked it's a lot safer than in America. I've been to both countries and I can confirm.
> 
> Additionally, I don't give a shit about what certain imams say, and I'm not gullible enough to believe everything they say. This is like comparing what a Catholic priest would say in comparison to a Protestant one.



You seem to have a problem with anyone critical of what your religion says, but I digress. It's your religion, you follow it how you see fit. I'm not going to pretend to know everything about you in order to undermine your opinion.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 11, 2017)

symantec said:


> You seem to have a problem with anyone critical of what your religion says, but I digress. It's your religion, you follow it how you see fit. I'm not going to pretend to know everything about you in order to undermine your opinion.


I don't have a problem with people criticizing Islam, as it's far too widespread nowadays.
What I do have a problem with, however, is people assuming that every single Muslim on the planet is a bloodthirsty, ignorant terrorist who wishes to see the demise of western civilization as we know it, and I am simply demonstrating to you the proof that there are numerous exceptions to the rule.
I love America and harbor no ill will to the Western world, but through the same source you've used to strike a point against me, it's clear that it's less safe (note I don't have anything against the US again but it speaks for itself)https://www.numbeo.com/crime/country_result.jsp?country=United+States


----------



## symantec (Sep 11, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> I don't have a problem with people criticizing Islam, as it's far too widespread nowadays.
> What I do have a problem with, however, is people assuming that every single Muslim on the planet is a bloodthirsty, ignorant terrorist who wishes to see the demise of western civilization as we know it, and I am simply demonstrating to you the proof that there are numerous exceptions to the rule.
> I love America and harbor no ill will to the Western world, but through the same source you've used to strike a point against me, it's clear that it's less safe (note I don't have anything against the US again but it speaks for itself)https://www.numbeo.com/crime/country_result.jsp?country=United+States



America is a larger country, there are areas in it that are less safe than being in the middle of Syria, i don't contest the fact. What you said earlier made it sound like no Muslim in Kuwait commits any crime.

"In our society here in Kuwait, we do not rape, kill, or steal. We're an example of a civilized Muslim nation."

All I was saying is there is indeed crime there in your country. Outside of that your point is very accurate.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 11, 2017)

symantec said:


> Oh, I thought this was a serious thread for a second there.



Just for a second tho, huh?


----------



## symantec (Sep 11, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Just for a second tho, huh?


It's nice to take a break from shitposting to have honest discussions every once and a while.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 11, 2017)

symantec said:


> It's nice to take a break from shitposting to have honest discussions every once and a while.



I disagree.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 11, 2017)

Allah makes me wanna holla.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 11, 2017)

Room312 said:


> Admiral Ackbar!
> *explodes*


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 11, 2017)

I huff anthrx evryday cuz @Ntwadumela is mud


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 11, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> I huff anthrx evryday cuz @Ntwadumela is mud


Everytime I see the word anthrax, this immediately pops into my head.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 11, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Bismillah you infidel dog, we are the fastest growing religion in the world. Soon there will be Shariah in all of your weak, profligate nations and your history of blaspheming against the truth of Allah will be counted against you.



Insh'allah!


----------



## Android raptor (Sep 13, 2017)

Seems about standard fare for converting to any Abrahamic religion tbh (or at least converting to Christianity, I don't know much about converting to Judaism other than what's been discussed in the RemembrancerBex thread).


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 13, 2017)

Android raptor said:


> Seems about standard fare for converting to any Abrahamic religion tbh (or at least converting to Christianity, I don't know much about converting to Judaism other than what's been discussed in the RemembrancerBex thread).



You don't have to cut off part of your dick to convert to christianity.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Sep 13, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> *How to Become a Muslim*
> 
> At over a billion members and growing, Islam is, by some measures, the fastest-growing religion in the world.[1] Unique among the world's religions in the ease with which new members may join its ranks, Islam requires only a simple, sincere declaration of faith to become a Muslim. The declaration is not to be made lightly, however - devoting oneself to a life guided by Islamic principles is one of the most important (if not _the_ most important) acts you'll ever make.
> 
> ...




Get the fuck out with this bullshit. Wajhabi Islam is completely barbaric and cancerous. Have you ever been to a islamic country? Yeah try it before you buy it


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 13, 2017)

FedoraManManMan said:


> Get the fuck out with this bullshit. Wajhabi Islam is completely barbaric and cancerous. Have you ever been to a islamic country? Yeah try it before you buy it



Bismillah you infidel dog, we are the fastest growing religion in the world. Soon there will be Shariah in all of your weak, profligate nations and your history of blaspheming against the truth of Allah will be counted against you.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Sep 13, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Bismillah you infidel dog, we are the fastest growing religion in the world. Soon there will be Shariah in all of your weak, profligate nations and your history of blaspheming against the truth of Allah will be counted against you.



Don't make me flood mohammad pictures


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Bob Page (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, It looks like both @Dynastia and @Ntwadumela are on a watch list. Ah, the rewards for following the religion of 'peace'.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Sep 14, 2017)

Abrahamic monotheism was a mistake.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 14, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> Well, It looks like both @Dynastia and @Ntwadumela are on a watch list. Ah, the rewards for following the religion of 'peace'.



What makes you think we weren't on a list to begin with


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 14, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> What makes you think we weren't on a list to begin with


I've had a hunch. But then again, IDGAF.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 14, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> I've had a hunch. But then again, IDGAF.



Tell us more about your terrorist plots


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 14, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Tell us more about your terrorist plots


A large furry convention, No Russian styled and pin the blame on the bronies.:islamic:


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 15, 2017)

This thread has been very enlightening, I shall convert to Islam as soon as possible.


----------



## DangerousGas (Sep 15, 2017)

Dynastia said:


>


So tell me, is this drawing so bad because it's assumed that since Muslims aren't supposed to have anything to do with representations of the human form that no-one will pick the artist up on it, or are the legs so horrifically done that they can justify Muslims viewing it because there's no way it could be classed as a drawing of a functional human?


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 15, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> So tell me, is this drawing so bad because it's assumed that since Muslims aren't supposed to have anything to do with representations of the human form that no-one will pick the artist up on it, or are the legs so horrifically done that they can justify Muslims viewing it because there's no way it could be classed as a drawing of a functional human?



Bismillah you infidel dog, we are the fastest growing religion in the world. Soon there will be Shariah in all of your weak, profligate nations and your history of blaspheming against the truth of Allah will be counted against you.


----------



## NSA (Sep 15, 2017)

There was a bombing on a UK train today but I think the bomb maker may have been brown so not sure if this is actually diversity and not terrorism.

My avatar is probably NOT a drawing of Muhomaid btw


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 15, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Bismillah you infidel dog, we are the fastest growing religion in the world. Soon there will be Shariah in all of your weak, profligate nations and your history of blaspheming against the truth of Allah will be counted against you.


Deus Vult, heretic! We shall take Jerusalem and the Holy Land back from you heathens!


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 15, 2017)

boom boom boom boom
i've blown up all the room
you can't put me back together
i'm with allah forever


----------

